# diagonale Streifen



## Ayaka (13. September 2004)

ich will für das neue Design meiner Homepage einen Hintergrund wie hier erstellen http://vintage-kid.com/ mit diagonalen Streifen erstellen,ich habe es schon mit Pattern versucht aber die waren immer nur gerade oder senkrecht.Google habe ich schon ohne Erfolg durchgesucht.Ich nutze PS deutsch in der Version 7.0


----------



## DJTrancelight (13. September 2004)

Bitte sehr.

Das was du suchst wird auch "schräge Scannlines" oder "45° Scannlines" genannt.

http://www.ulf-theis.de/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/tut_45_scanline.php

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## ometiclan (14. September 2004)

Also mit einem Muster geht das doch ganz leicht  

Einfach mit dem angehängten File ein Muster erstellen (Bearbeiten->Muster festlegen) und dieses dann auf eine Fläche anwenden.


----------



## Ayaka (14. September 2004)

@
DJTrancelight
danke für deine Mühe,ich habe es ausprobiert aber es war wohl doch ned ganz das richtige.

@
ometiclan
ich probiere es gleich mal aus ob es funktioniert


----------

